# My yard!



## Eric Striffler (May 6, 2006)

Okay so it's not done yet, but lots of people are putting up pics of their yard!
Here's how ours is looking so far.


----------



## Eric Striffler (May 6, 2006)

And here's a picture that I had to use the flash for unfortunately because it was too dark to see it. The little sign isn't lit, so there you go.









I still have to add some webs and some more stuff, including strobes and fogs which I'll put there after we're done using them in our haunt.

By the way, that's all from the Edgar and Ellen Halloween set at Target that I was raving about last week. It looks GREAT!


----------



## Dalejrmom2 (Sep 18, 2007)

*Looks great!!! Good job and i cant wait to see it when your finished.*


----------



## EvilQueen1298 (Jul 27, 2007)

Looking wonderful! Will you have a strobe light on the second floor??


----------



## Eric Striffler (May 6, 2006)

Actually I do plan on putting a strobe light in that room.
It's my parents room, so I'll leave it on on Halloween only haha.
I have a feeling it would be difficult to sleep with a strobe light on. ;]
Has anyone ever tried that?
Oh well moving on haha.
I might put a dummy in the window too.
I don't know yet, but a strobe would make the house stand out more so there you go. ;D


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Looks nice!
We also put strobes in our upstairs windows. Set them at different speeds and it gives a lightning effect that goes well with our soundtrack.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Looks great.


----------



## Eric Striffler (May 6, 2006)

Thank you!


----------



## widowsbluff (May 24, 2006)

Looking good


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Wow, what a beautiful house to decorate for Halloween. I'd sure love to get my hands on that pupppy....the house I mean. Anyway, you're off to a great start Erick.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Looks great so far.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Keep working it Erick!!! You're doing a great job.


----------



## HrdHeaded1 (Sep 20, 2007)

Nice job! yeah.. I wouldn't make your parents sleep with that strobe light.. unless you want to get in deep kimchee! lol.. Show us more pics when your done tweaking the set or done setting up.


----------



## Eric Striffler (May 6, 2006)

Definitely will put up more pics when I had some webs and stuff!
Thanks for the comments


----------

